# Firefish peacocks



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

i have grown up my breeders from 1 inch babies got a year or soo ago. i couldnt find my old thread so i start a new one. my breeders have produced about 25 firefish so far. Now some of there babies have started to breed and look even better then the parents. These breed 100% orange babies,no browns.
pictures with 1 are breeders. pictures with 2 are offspring young breeders


----------



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

more


----------



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

couple more


----------



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

breeder male


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow those are great looking fish..
are they an african cichlid?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes ther africans nice fish look verry pretty


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Wow sweet looking peacocks. How much do these go for?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Aren't those called *strawberry peacocks *as well?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice there are whoop ass


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice fish! 
are they fresh water ?
where do u get it ? 
how much is it ?


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Ever come through Kamloops?? lol those are so pretty! Would look great in my orange and blue mixed tank!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, if those are strawberry peacocks, they are the best one's I've ever seen. The one's you see in most LFS here are pretty pale....orangy pink at best. These look amazing. I think I remember these specially bred "firefish" (which I think is just a trade name) were only available in Europe.



jkcichlid said:


> Aren't those called *strawberry peacocks *as well?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!! Just absolutely stunning!


----------



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

yes they are also called strawberrys too. This fish has alot of names the main difference is quality. I picked these up in edmonton when they were 1 inch. Grew them up to find out i had all females. Good quality females are almost as colorful as males. Then got a friend to pick me up a male with a solid body color well almost except for some white on his head. Then breed high quality females with a good quality male to make super nice babies. I plan to keep breeding there babies to get nicer and nicer fry. The last pictures i posted are of grow outs i plan to keep breeding. So none for sale yet. These fish have never been hormone fed. And there colors are true from good genes and diet.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Really beautiful, wow.


----------



## greens (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a few pics of the female breeders. They have orange bodies. With red-orange spotting in all there fins. They are almost as colorful as the male. The date on photos is not correct. I took these today.lol


----------

